
Blog Fight Rules Of Engagement - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/16/blog-fight-rules-of-engagement/
======
talbina
The most interesting sentence of all is this: "More recently Engadget editor
in chief Joshua Topolsky tried to kill our acquisition by AOL."

~~~
lotusleaf1987
Do you really believe that? I think MA just wants pageviews. I don't even
understand the animosity. Engadget covers gadgets, TC covers start-ups and
trends. It doesn't seem like they have much overlap.

MA's article accused Engadget of trolling TC's comments, twice in the article,
but never once cites any examples then criticizes them for using anonymous
sources. A bit hypocritical.

Honestly, at least on Engadget they never stoop this low and resort to MA's
tactics for hits/pageviews. Maybe MA just wants to get fired so he can get
paid for not working.

